# Homemade Cat Condo's, Trees, Super Highway, Runs



## Snowmom (Jan 2, 2015)

Does anyone on here build their own stuff for their cats? Such as cat trees, condo's, super highways(shelves along walls in the house), outdoor enclosures/runs, etc?

If you do, would you be willing to share photos with others? 

I'm building an outdoor enclosure so that my cat can wander from in to out SAFELY without outside dangers, and I'm working on a new cat tree for my main floor(currently only have one large one upstairs) as well as shelves for more vertical space. Would love to see what others have made.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Well not me - I'm hopeless with tools, and straight lines - but there are several members who've built their own shelters, enclosures, shelves...builder has a spectacular outdoor enclosure, Greenport Ferals and deanna (I can't remember - there's more to her name) have built amazing shelters, to name just the most recent that come to mind. I know several people have done cool shelves on walls as well. If the threads/pics aren't in this forum, then check in Meet My Kitty. deanna's is in the Feral Cats forum.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Sounds neat! What kind of enclosure are you building?


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

In the Google custom search bar at the top of the catforum page, do a search for "cat shelves" and "catio" - you'll get a bunch of results of what forum members have done.


----------



## Chirrup (Oct 7, 2014)

I would love to do this for Locke and Auri but we're living in a rented flat just now so no-can-do. Once we manage to get our own house, we're planning on building runs from room to room through the walls and basically making our house a "cat house."


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

*Cat Tree Parts*

I have this in my bedroom for the kitties. 

B2501 Parts - Armarkat Online Store

My guys have done a good job on *item S *The rope is coming off. So I tied a cardboard scratcher post over the pole for the cats to use instead. Even that is falling apart. 

The pole itself costs $21.00.

I was wondering if it would be easier to buy the rope and just wrap it around and over the pole. But how would I get it to stay in place? monkey glue? I would think a staple gun wouldn't be to safe. maybe I should just spend the money on the new pole?

what do you guys think I should do.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

ThreeCatz, 
There's a running thread right now about someone who just built their cats a Cat Condo, Cat Castle! Check it out for some information! 
Sharon


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

looks like my new thread got added to this thread. hmmmm...


----------

